# Nyla Rose Insults Disabled Fan Who Referred to her as a Dude



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473852423064092672

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/rmmwgq



> During this week’s episode of AEW Dynamite, Nyla Rose had to deal with a fan who had a bigot sign. Thankfully, the fan was removed. In addition to that, she also lost the semi-final match in the TBS Title tournament to Ruby Soho.
> 
> As revealed by a Reddit thread, in a now-deleted tweet, Nyla Rose replied to a fan who seemingly ticked her off and due to that, she made a very unsavory comment about the fan who was disabled.
> 
> ...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

There’s nothing on the link / no screenshots or anything

ps> if true, she needs the olde ‘month off’ for sensitivity training


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Threads like this make me glad that I don't mod the AEW section 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tweet was deleted, but was real.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Tweet was deleted, but was real.


have a screenshot? Just before we drag her


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Yikes. I personally don't care about her but I do wonder if she'd even be relevant if she didn't wasnt a transgender. That's also one of the most vicious responses Ive seen from wrestler to online fans. The fact she keeps engaging with them is telling. If she wasn't ready to be the trans activist she wants to be, stop making that your identity.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> have a screenshot? Just before we drag her


Several sites reported it as well









Nyla Rose Slammed After Comment About Disabled Fan


Nyla Rose is one of the mainstays of AEW television when it comes to the company's women's division. Being a transgender wrestler, she is always at the




www.ringsidenews.com













Nyla Rose fires back at fan for making transphobic comment but then deletes her tweet - NoDQ.com: WWE and AEW Coverage


The latest WWE and AEW backstage wrestling news, rumors, opinions, and special features.




nodq.com


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There’s nothing on the link / no screenshots or anything
> 
> ps> if true, she needs the olde ‘month off’ for sensitivity training


I've added further context to the original post as it was a "Tweet & Delete" job. She probably realised it was a job loser to imply God has put people in a wheelchair because they're horrible. It was for Glenn Hoddle back in the day anyway.

I cant begin to imagine how upsetting it must be for Nyla Rose to wake up and read abuse from people and what seems like a daily basis at present. Looking at this 'fans' othet tweets about transsexual people he is quite clearly in serious need of education himself. But the way she's gone about it here is clearly not on.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I'll just quote myself from another thread




Mutant God said:


> "Nyla Rose is this Guy's dad" seems harmless to me and *Nyla should have just gone with it and said "yeah I am his and your daddy too" *


and maybe throw a playful wheelchair joke


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Krin said:


> Yikes. I personally don't care about her but I do wonder if she'd even be relevant if she didn't wasnt a transgender. That's also one of the most vicious responses Ive seen from wrestler to online fans. The fact she keeps engaging with them is telling. If she wasn't ready to be the trans activist she wants to be, stop making that your identity.


I'm surprised so many well known people continue to use Twitter. Just get someone to manage your social media so you don't have to deal with that negative cesspit.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Forum Dud said:


> She probably realised it was a job loser to imply God has put people in a wheelchair because they're horrible


C´mon now, we both know that´s not very likely...

Making fun of disabled people is the lowest of the low, no matter the excuse.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Forum Dud said:


> I've added further context to the original post as it was a "Tweet & Delete" job. She probably realised it was a job loser to imply God has put people in a wheelchair because they're horrible. It was for Glenn Hoddle back in the day anyway.
> 
> I cant begin to imagine how upsetting it must be for Nyla Rose to wake up and read abuse from people and what seems like a daily basis at present. Looking at this 'fans' tweets about transsexual people he is quite clearly in serious need of education himself. But the way she's gone about it here is clearly not on.


Using God in a reply to a disabled guy is not a good look, even if the guy started.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

yeahright2 said:


> Using God in a reply to a disabled guy is not a good look, even if the guy started.


Completely agree.


----------



## Yukoncornelius (Mar 12, 2021)

You lose control like this over a troll? Who cares what others think and live your life surrounded by your culture and way of life. You bring this negative outside presence into your life you will give it more meaning and you’ll make yourself look weak mentally. There is wrestling and bashing a wrestler but the sign wasn’t that, that was personal and after being kicked out it should have been left alone by Nyla because the right steps were made. Be the better person.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Dumbass comment, especially bringing god into it, but I can't say I hate seeing someone spewing verbal hate getting it back in their face.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lol all the way around.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

I'm bi, and if someone in a wheelchair mocked me for it, they get the same reaction as someone not in a wheelchair. Disable people keep saying they want to be treated like everyone else, but they hide behind a shield of PC when being treated equally doesn't suit them. 

I can honestly say that I've known several people who were likely put in a wheelchair, or disabled in some other way because they were complete peices of shit. Karma is real.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

This is part for the course for Nyla, some of her other comments in the past include

- Telling someone their wife died to get away from them

- Telling a fan their Dad probably molested them as a child

And now

- Responding with ableism. 

If she worked a normal job she'd have been fired after the first one, but nope she doesn't get punished at all. Sad thing is I wouldn't be shocked if the AEW locker room got behind her like "YASSSS QUEEN YOU SHUT DOWN THOSE CUNTS!!" 

What these people say to her is revolting, she doesn't deserve to be slammed with transphobia, but responding the way she does doesn't make her likeable, makes her just as bad.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

thorwold said:


> Dumbass comment, especially bringing god into it, but I can't say I hate seeing someone spewing verbal hate getting it back in their face.


what did the person who trolled her say? anyone have his tweet? now I'm curious lol


EDIT - nevermind just saw it. Hmmm I don't think the level of venom was equal, what he said I'm sure was offensive but it's a talking point in sports a lot. her comment at him was pretty low. Whenever Ryker gets hateful comments from fans on social media, the rare times he responds back he never insults them back. it's just not a good look to fire back at fans emotionally imo, I think even Strowman looked like a douche when he did it. even if you're in the right it makes you look bad squabbling with fans online.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I see no issue with this. He's disabled but he's also a jackass and she has the right to stand up for herself. Just because he's disabled doesn't give him a pass. He insulted her for being a trans and she clapped back on his disability. I mean tit for tat. Who cares. I think she went a tiny bit too far with "God put you in a wheelchair" but the again he also made an inappropriate comment. If you dish it out be willing and expecting to take it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> I'm bi, and if someone in a wheelchair mocked me for it, they get the same reaction as someone not in a wheelchair. Disable people keep saying they want to be treated like everyone else, but they hide behind a shield of PC when being treated equally doesn't suit them.
> 
> I can honestly say that I've known several people who were likely put in a wheelchair, or disabled in some other way because they were complete peices of shit. Karma is real.


Karma ain’t real lmao


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

La Parka said:


> Karma ain’t real lmao


Its not in the literal sense but there is logic behind the idea that doing bad brings bad back to you.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I see no issue with this. He's disabled but he's also a jackass and she has the right to stand up for herself. Just because he's disabled doesn't give him a pass. He insulted her for being a trans and she clapped back on his disability. I mean tit for tat. Who cares. I think she went a tiny bit too far with "God put you in a wheelchair" but the again he also made an inappropriate comment. If you dish it out be willing and expecting to take it.


It definitely would not protect the person from getting called an asshole, but to use someone's disability as part of the insult makes Nyla just as big of an asshole.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Krin said:


> what did the person who trolled her say? anyone have his tweet? now I'm curious lol
> 
> 
> EDIT - nevermind just saw it. Hmmm I don't think the level of venom was equal, what he said I'm sure was offensive but it's a talking point in sports a lot. her comment at him was pretty low. Whenever Ryker gets hateful comments from fans on social media, the rare times he responds back he never insults them back. it's just not a good look to fire back at fans emotionally imo, I think even Strowman looked like a douche when he did it. even if you're in the right it makes you look bad squabbling with fans online.


It's a talking point in sports, but this isn't a sport and that talking point is irrelevant. I agree getting into arguments with idiots on social media is pointless and just gives them attention, but what can I say, I get a kick out of seeing obnoxious assholes who dish it out not being able to take it coming back.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I find it funny the same people who got upset at his sign are okay with her talking shit about disabled people.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Several sites reported it as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, fuck her then for this

she needs a month off and sensitivity training

what is good for the goose and all that - she could’ve blocked the guy, not respond or drag him a totally different way

two wrongs don’t make a right

edit> saw the original tweet / I stand by my position here. Dude is a douche, but you don’t mock disability / that is the lowest IMO


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

What I see here, without really knowing any of this really happened: She read it, overreacted on this, saw her posting and deleted it again.
When I see what some people wrote in past on WF and what kind of stuff is tolerated by others, then I see no reason why we should talk bad about anyone else out there reacting on stuff. We have three threads running in Rants at the moment about ... idk ... someone closed a pointless thread last week??
Both parties - Nyla and that guy - wrote %"§$, simple as that. Sure, we could debate about what is worse and normal case that is okay, but I have not the impression it is really about that. This seems to be about people being upset their "friend with the sign" got removed and now they hide behind someone else to attack Nyla even more. The sign was wrong and that doesn't change, because Nyla Rose did bad stuff before or after. I dislike what Nyla wrote above, to make the 100% clear!
I can imagine all the online-comments dropped on Nyla leave a mark, like it does on many persons being public figures online. I know meanwhile other cases, where online people lay sieges on internet-figures, online and offline, and try to provoke these public figures at all costs, trying to find ammunition to get some imprisoned or other trouble. I don't think we should join them. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I thought it was kind of widely known that Nyla is an asshole?


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

heres my odd and outlandish take:
im fine with the fans comments to nyla and im fine with her comments back to him
this world has become so fucking pussified...nobody 'needs sensitivity training'...people talk shit, its life, stop getting offended on others behalf


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

Not a fan of the sign... total crap

Dude's tweet out is shitty
Poor taste from Nyla to talk shit about dude being in a wheelchair. 

All bad all around


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There’s nothing on the link / no screenshots or anything
> 
> ps> if true, she needs the olde ‘month off’ for sensitivity training



B b b but I thought stuff like this didn't bother her and she didn't care and flipping the bird showed she didn't care. 







Lolll


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nylas social media game is strong.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> B b b but I thought stuff like this didn't bother her and she didn't care and flipping the bird showed she didn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you stuttering?

this is her normal retort style to this sort of thing / she just jumped the shark - she also deleted it straight away, knowing it was wrong

sorry you don’t have your ‘gotcha’ moment, try again in 2022


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

It’s all fair play.

If you can dish it out, you better be able to take it, too.

Nyla probably thought she was being wheely funny.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Why are you stuttering?
> 
> this is her normal retort style to this sort of thing / she just jumped the shark - she also deleted it straight away, knowing it was wrong
> 
> sorry you don’t have your ‘gotcha’ moment, try again in 2022


She didn’t know it was wrong, she just knew that she’d get raked over the coals for it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

KingofKings1524 said:


> She didn’t know it was wrong, she just knew that she’d get raked over the coals for it.


Or that


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Why are you stuttering?
> 
> this is her normal retort style to this sort of thing / she just jumped the shark - she also deleted it straight away, knowing it was wrong
> 
> sorry you don’t have your ‘gotcha’ moment, try again in 2022


Basically telling a person in a wheelchair they deserved it is just a normal retort? Weird standards you have.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Basically telling a person in a wheelchair they deserved it is just a normal retort? Weird standards you have.


don't twist the words

i said it is a normal level response for her / not one I agree with

she thinks she was 'sassy' when in reality she was a dumbfuck


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well, fuck her then for this
> 
> she needs a month off and sensitivity training
> 
> ...


Yeah, she could have easily called the guy a douchenozzle without bringing his disability into it. It makes her look just as douchy.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> don't twist the words
> 
> i said it is a normal level response for her / not one I agree with
> 
> she thinks she was 'sassy' when in reality she was a dumbfuck


You claimed she didn't care about these sort of things then you say her telling someone in a wheelchair they deserved it is "normal for her." That doesn't compute.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

floyd2386 said:


> God put him in a wheelchair and gave her a cock and balls.
> 
> You'd think they'd be able to bond over being God's fuckups.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

wheelchair guy responded with the following video:


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

If she blocked the guy, then people would say, “Ha! She can’t take it.”

She dishes out an insult, she’s a horrible person who needs sensitivity training.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You claimed she didn't care about these sort of things then you say her telling someone in a wheelchair they deserved it is "normal for her." That doesn't compute.


what are you after?

she slams people on twitter all the time, it does not mean she ‘cares’ more than a passing insult or middle finger

if you wanna know if she cares more than that, tweet her to find out 🤷‍♂️


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what are you after?
> 
> she slams people on twitter all the time, it does not mean she ‘cares’ more than a passing insult or middle finger
> 
> if you wanna know if she cares more than that, tweet her to find out 🤷‍♂️



I'm just addressing your claim that she doesn't care or it doesn't get under her skin. You said that not me. If her telling a dude in a wheelchair he deserves it is "normal" then obviously she cares. Which by the way I'm fine with, it ain't cool to really tweet that at her calling her a dude. If you wanna say that on a forum or with your buddies I'm fine with it, but not directly at her.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

1. Fuck the guy for being a dick
2. Fuck Nyla for being a dick
3. Nyla is wrong, Marko Stunt didn't put that guy in a wheelchair


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Forum Dud said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473852423064092672
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/rmmwgq


Good for her, I probably would have said something similar. The guy knew what he was doing, being an emotional abuser insulting something that is out of her control in order to wound her. At that point all is fair in response (handicaps, race, etc. whatever will would the abuser at least as much)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm just addressing your claim that she doesn't care or it doesn't get under her skin. You said that not me. If her telling a dude in a wheelchair he deserves it is "normal" then obviously she cares. Which by the way I'm fine with, it ain't cool to really tweet that at her calling her a dude. If you wanna say that on a forum or with your buddies I'm fine with it, but not directly at her.


well, ‘she cares’ is a massively broad measuring stick]

from she cares enough to throw a middle finger or a passing insult to she cares enough that she breaks in pieces every night and cries in her cereal every morning

who knows which it really is - my perception from her normal banter around this, is its the former


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JasmineAEW said:


> Better not. Once you start, you’ll be rolling.


I better not. Unlike that dude, I’m a stand up kinda guy.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Everyone was a dick in this situation. The guy and Nyla.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I better not. Unlike that dude, I’m a stand up kinda guy.


_Sigh_ You win. Again.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Everyone is apparently so moral and just on social media. Look, whether it be on social media or in the real world, if someone disrespects you flagrantly and intentionally, then you hit them back where it hurts. Not saying she’s right, but it is what it is. Don’t be an asshole first.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> Everyone is apparently so moral and just on social media. Look, whether it be on social media or in the real world, if someone disrespects you flagrantly and intentionally, then you hit them back where it hurts. Not saying she’s right, but it is what it is. Don’t be an asshole first.


While this is true, she’s also primarily known as a wrestler that is part of a prominent company that has a massive television deal. You do hold a bit more responsibility to not get caught up in controversy like this as a result compared to some everyday schmuck.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I better not. Unlike that dude, I’m a stand up kinda guy.


Reminds me of when my ex broke up with me so I stole her wheelchair, guess who came crawling back.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

This is not a good look for Nyla as she is a public figure. She is also insulting disable people with her comment. She should have just block him, if she mouths off again, eventually cancel culture will come after her.Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Really not a good look for AEW as a whole. Regardless if a fan is being an asshole, having one of your talent trash talking about a person's disability is something else. Really stupid to allow of your talent or employees do something like this. If I had a company, I would make sure I would threat my clients the best way possible regardless.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

thisissting said:


> She is a dude isn't she? What does like to be known as anyway transgender transexual transvestite iv actually no idea. For me men should never be wrestling in the women's division I don't give fuck what gender they think they are.


Dude, your argument would make sense if pro wrestling was actual competition. But it’s not.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

jobber81 said:


> Everyone has a dick in this situation - the guy and Nyla


You going around to check? Are you properly licensed for that?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mocking the fan regardless of able or disable is all 'inclusive' like AEW likes, right? LOL


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

jobber81 said:


> Everyone has a dick in this situation - the guy and Nyla


Actually I'm pretty sure Nyla doesn't anymore.

I guess that's something else they can bond over, memories of being able to pee standing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

floyd2386 said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure Nyla doesn't anymore.
> 
> I guess that's something else they can bond over, memories of being able to pee standing.


I know it makes me a horrible person, but I laughed at that one.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Mocking the fan regardless of able or disable is all 'inclusive' like AEW likes, right? LOL


It's definitely inclusive. Anyone and everyone can be mocked at any time.

Or are you saying wheelchair people is a protected class and should never, EVVVVERRR be mocked ot insulted?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck both of them


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Social media is a blessing and a curse.

Back in the day wrestlers used to kick the shit out of fans and call them all kinds of names on the road and we'd never hear about it. That fan being in a wheelchair doesn't give him a free pass to say something shitty like that. I'm glad she put him in his place.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I have no issue with her insulting someone who is disabled but using the disability is pretty out of line especially with the implication that god hates those with disabilities.



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I see no issue with this. He's disabled but he's also a jackass and she has the right to stand up for herself. Just because he's disabled doesn't give him a pass. He insulted her for being a trans and she clapped back on his disability. I mean tit for tat. Who cares. I think she went a tiny bit too far with "God put you in a wheelchair" but the again he also made an inappropriate comment. If you dish it out be willing and expecting to take it.


Yeah but now any disabled person is insulted also. She is literally saying god punishes people by making them disabled.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two kids have been banned from this thread. If you lack the maturity to participate like grown ups you don't get to participate


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Like others stated, not a good look for Nyla here.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

My only thing is.. Imagine so many people making the same damn dig at her. 


The only thing I can equate it to is if like you had a fucked up nose. Or like I have a friend who has a growth that has permanently disfigured her. And all people say is shit like "what happened to your face". Imagine maybe that's the only thing people talk about, about you. 

You'd eventually get pretty fucking mad at people/society because they can't look past this detail. 

In a sense this is ultimately a backlash to that response. It's not a good response. It's still punching down. But it's largely from a response to asshole fucks who can't get past it. 



People bitch about how LGBTQ people make that their "identity", but it's never addressed on AEW. It's never mentioned. She's just another wrestler out there. 

So what is it? What do you want?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Razgriz said:


> it's never addressed on AEW. It's never mentioned. She's just another wrestler out there.


IMO, that's how it should be.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fuck that don't send shots if you can't take shots back


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

And Why are we hating on Nyla?
Someone being a hateful biggot.. yeah the least I would wish them is to be in wheelchair..


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Nobody cares about Nyla.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

Adapting said:


> Nobody cares about this dude Nyla.


Classy


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

I hate nyla rose but does being disabled give you a free pass to say anything? Didnt they make a southpark episode about this

Idk about you but if someone in a wheelchair said some shit to me id probably wheel their crippled ass into traffic or something


----------



## -Slick- (Oct 21, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I have no issue with her insulting someone who is disabled but using the disability is pretty out of line especially with the implication that god hates those with disabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but now any disabled person is insulted also. She is literally saying god punishes people by making them disabled.


Exactly.

Now I’m all for dishing out more revenge than what I recieved in the first place if someone starts something with me. But she’s a dumbass for replying like this when she is a public figure. And she didn’t just attack the fan, she took a dig at disabled people in general. She had every chance to reply, destroy the guy, not insult everybody else and still look like the good guy in that exhange.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

midgetlover69 said:


> I hate nyla rose but does being disabled give you a free pass to say anything? Didnt they make a southpark episode about this
> 
> Idk about you but if someone in a wheelchair said some shit to me *id probably wheel their crippled ass into traffic or something*


Tony Khan should have Nyla do this. Maybe she’ll finally get a reaction independent of Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

She literally had majority of the wrestling Internet defend AEW and herself and she went and tweeted this 🤦


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

I say this respectfully on the topic. Nyla loves having controversy and negativity around her, just look at all of her previous posts. I understand it must be incredibly difficult to deal with the hate about being trans and the cheap shots that people take like this jerk who is now crying disabled after being an asshole to Nyla for no reason. That in mind there are a lot of people out there that do not hate transgender people, that do not care about how adult transgender people choose to live their lives because we all have a choice and ultimately all want to feel free to be whatever we feel inside we are but there are also people who do care about scientific and biological matters regarding this issue and some people do not want to see a person who identifies as a woman but was born a man in the womans division. There's nothing wrong with that. Human beings aren't born with make up, fingernails manicured, dressed in society's labels of what a man or woman is 'suppose' to dress like, so whats the issue with just being what you actually are born as and just being the way you want to be outwardly after getting here and not needed everyone to comply with that as long as you're not being threatened or violated with violence? Does it matter if the male born as Brandon Degroat we now know as a trans woman Nyla Rose were to wrestle in the mens division dressed like a female with feminine aesthetics and feminine body changes? I stretch to understand why many trans people need validation externally from anyone other than themselves and why people who disagree with someone like Nyla competing against biologically born females are automatically bigots or 'hateful', with exception to cases where physical violence or threats are also thrown their way. This guy in the wheelchair is clearly a prick on the topic, regardless of disability or not, and Nyla responding is fair game (though it shows how trash she is as well) but the bigger question is why does everyone have to agree with the notion that Nyla is in the right division and yet some disagree but aren't allowed to feel that way, that's what puzzles me. Perhaps we can do away with divisions and make it all intergender or for those that feel there are more than two genders, just people wrestling people. This way there's nothing to be bitter about, and I would love to see some of the female wrestlers like Tessa Blanchard or Ronda Rousey beat the piss out of prententious men like Kenny Omega just as much as I'd like to see some aggressive men wrestlers beat the fuck out of Nyla Rose for her being a trash person.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

Everyone's worried about like transgender women having some dumb competitive advantage against Cis-Women in real competition. And simply there isn't one. If there was, you'd see them dominating the olympics or other sports. And they're not.

Besides...where's the outrage of actual cis-women being like Caster Semenya who got forced out of competition just because her body produces a bit more testosterone than other women.

Also this isn't an actual fucking competition. No one complains when fucking Nia Jax, or Raquel Gonzales, or Rhea Ripley work against like Kacey Catanzaro. No one says those bigger women just want to beat up little girls.

Stop with this shit.

It's a bad argument and not supported with anything.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Buhalovski said:


> Most trannies are soft as hell. You've made a really big choice abour your life and you should deal with the consequences of it.
> 
> Its like me getting fat like really fat. I wouldn't feel offended if someone is insulting me.


Being born in to the wrong gender isn't a choice.



Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah but now any disabled person is insulted also. She is literally saying god punishes people by making them disabled.


Thats the big sticking point for me. Even if the bloke is an arsehole you cant take the piss out of his disability and insult everybody in a wheelchair in the process. I don't see how Tony Khan could let this one slide.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

In a workplace, if someone made a transphobic comment about me, and I made fun of their disability. I would be fired because it is illegal to harass a disabled person as much as it would be LGBT in America. I think Nyla should be warned and the next time she says stuff like this, she should be released. If not, it is kind of hypocritical of Khan to fire Jimmy Havok. Nyla Rose is not only insulting the disabled person but others as well. It is not a good for Nyla and AEW!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

JasmineAEW said:


> Dude, your argument would make sense if pro wrestling was actual competition. But it’s not.


Someone got sensitive and deleted my post. These are all fair questions to ask. Men shouldn't be competing in women's sports or even perceived sport as they have an unfair advantage. I don't care if they think they are woman technically they aren't.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

thisissting said:


> Someone got sensitive and deleted my post. These are all fair questions to ask. Men shouldn't be competing in women's sports or even perceived sport as they have an unfair advantage. I don't care if they think they are woman technically they aren't.


_gestures to the olympics_ No... they don't. Transgender women don't really have any unfair advantage.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

I have no issues with her being Trans, but she’s shit a nothing character we’ve all seen it before and it’s boring, but because she’s trans AEW can’t fire her, the only reason she has a job is because she’s trans, and again being trans isn’t a problem the problem is the fact Nyla is only on tv because of it.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I think everyone knows the saying "if you can't take it, don't dish it". Good for Nyla.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

Gwi1890 said:


> I have no issues with her being Trans, but she’s shit a nothing character we’ve all seen it before and it’s boring, but because she’s trans AEW can’t fire her, the only reason she has a job is because she’s trans, and again being trans isn’t a problem the problem is the fact Nyla is only on tv because of it.




That's hilarious that you say that even though AEW has never really mentioned that she is transgender. Yeah "she has job because she's transgender". But no one says anything about it. 

There's be like no talk about this, if people weren't so fucking bigoted.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Razgriz said:


> That's hilarious that you say that even though AEW has never really mentioned that she is transgender. Yeah "she has job because she's transgender". But no one says anything about it.
> 
> There's be like no talk about this, if people weren't so fucking bigoted.


they wouldn’t mention it would they, like I said there’s nothing wrong with being trans but let’s not pretend they would have hired here if she wasn’t, I’m black in the past years there has been a calling for a level playing field and equal opportunity, but If I was applying for a job I would like to be selected as a candidate based on my ability to perform the job not the colour of my skin, i.e I wouldn’t want the job because the company wanted to tick a box


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

He mocked her transgender status, she mocked his disability. 
I see nothing wrong here except the guy starting the whole thing. And I don't even like Nyla.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> He mocked her transgender status, she mocked his disability.
> I see nothing wrong here except the guy starting the whole thing. And I don't even like Nyla.


I think when you are in a public position, you should consider the effect you have. Like Cena says, rise above hate. it makes her look bad because now she looks like she hates on all disabled people. Two wrongs don’t make a right. 

It’s different if you or I said something back. Way different.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> I find it funny the same people who got upset at his sign are okay with her talking shit about disabled people.


And vice versa it seems.

It was a step way too far on Nyla's part as a professional, but you can't exactly call it unwarranted in the first place. I bet this guy's one of those anti-PC idiots and is crying for his mummy after this.



Gwi1890 said:


> I have no issues with her being Trans, but she’s shit a nothing character we’ve all seen it before and it’s boring, but because she’s trans AEW can’t fire her, *the only reason she has a job is because she’s trans*, and again being trans isn’t a problem the problem is the fact Nyla is only on tv because of it.


What a load of bollocks!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Razgriz said:


> _gestures to the olympics_ No... they don't. Transgender women don't really have any unfair advantage.


Shouldn't happen in the Olympics either.


----------



## -Slick- (Oct 21, 2021)

The Definition of Technician said:


> This thread is wild.
> Nyla went SOFT on his ass. Are all of you pussies in real life? a cunt is a cunt whether they are disabled or not. and cunts should be dealt with accordingly and made to feel like shit. reply should have been“you can’t even fuck right you disabled twat, roll off a mountain”
> 
> You can of any race,gender, sex, disabled or not, if you're a cunt unprovoked you deserve a real slap back to reality and push off a cliff.


You can be smart about it or you can try to be edgy and worry if people think you are a pussy. But your reply was actually better than Nylas because then at least she would just had insulted that guy, not every disabled fan and person out there.

She can reply however she wants, but like with everything you have to deal with the consequences of your actions. The guy was an asshole, now alot of people think she is as well.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> What a load of bollocks!


was she a relevant women wrestler before AEW? I get the whole building new star thing but she isn’t even over, it was all good publicity, they won’t hire arguably the most talented female wrestler in Tessa Blanchard because she’s a piece of shit human and that means a backlash and bad publicity, did you know who Nyla Rose was prior to AEW? Was she raved about on the independent scene?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Gwi1890 said:


> was she a relevant women wrestler before AEW? I get the whole building new star thing but she isn’t even over, it was all good publicity, they won’t hire arguably the most talented female wrestler in Tessa Blanchard because she’s a piece of shit human and that means a backlash and bad publicity, did you know who Nyla Rose was prior to AEW? Was she raved about on the independent scene?


Nyla was actually a man for some time in the indies until she transitioned


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> And vice versa it seems.
> 
> It was a step way too far on Nyla's part as a professional, *but you can't exactly call it unwarranted in the first place.* I bet this guy's one of those anti-PC idiots and is crying for his mummy after this.



True agreed, I won’t blindly shoot it down just because I disagree with you some things



Buhalovski said:


> "She" was actually a man for some time in the indies
> 
> View attachment 113833


Cool, Im not here to take the piss about her past, the point I was trying to make is she has a job in AEW because of the fact she’s trans and not talent, it’s been go away heat for ages with her now.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

thisissting said:


> Shouldn't happen in the Olympics either.


No, my point is... if transgender women are getting an "Unfair advantage" there'd be evidence of it. Like winning at the olympics or something. And there isn'ti


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Just how about that they are both idiots for what they said to each other.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Razgriz said:


> No, my point is... if transgender women are getting an "Unfair advantage" there'd be evidence of it. Like winning at the olympics or something. And there isn'ti


There is proof of this.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I was actually giving Nyla credit for handling the transphobic sign guy stuff pretty well. She let others do the talking. However, this is a bad look. I have no doubt that she gets transphobic garbage tweets all the time, but you have to pick your battles correctly. If she responded defending who she is, that is fine, but once you cross that line by making fun of someone's handicap your message gets lost because now your the asshole.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Gwi1890 said:


> was she a relevant women wrestler before AEW? I get the whole building new star thing but she isn’t even over, it was all good publicity, they won’t hire arguably the most talented female wrestler in Tessa Blanchard because she’s a piece of shit human and that means a backlash and bad publicity, did you know who Nyla Rose was prior to AEW? Was she raved about on the independent scene?


So in your eyes, a star that debuted in AEW is famous only because she's trans, despite never mentioning it on TV? Talk about scraping the barrel here.

Let's ignore that she's famous for being a wrestler for AEW.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> So in your eyes, a star that debuted in AEW is famous only because she's trans, despite never mentioning it on TV? Talk about scraping the barrel here.
> 
> Let's ignore that she's famous for being a wrestler for AEW.


She's only relevant because she is trans. She's only relevant because of sign controversies and twitter bitchiness.

She isnt relevant because of her star studded wrestling career that made her a famous household name is she.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

She has co-written a Marvel comic, maybe she's found her second calling.









A Mutant Legend Is Reborn in 'Giant-Size X-Men: Thunderbird'


Nyla Rose, Steve Orlando, and David Cutler redefine a classic X-Men hero this April!




www.marvel.com


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rozzop said:


> She's only relevant because she is trans. She's only relevant because of sign controversies and twitter bitchiness.
> 
> She isnt relevant because of her star studded wrestling career that made her a famous household name is she.


Not true in the slightest. You wouldn't even know of her if it wasn't for her being a wrestler. By your logic, no one heard of her before last week's Dynamite. She's not a brilliant wrestler, but let's not play silly buggers and pretend that she's famous because of her gender. 

I love how people suddenly become social justice warriors when it matches their agenda.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Not true in the slightest. You wouldn't even know of her if it wasn't for her being a wrestler. By your logic, no one heard of her before last week's Dynamite. She's not a brilliant wrestler, but let's not play silly buggers and pretend that she's famous because of her gender.
> 
> I love how people suddenly become social justice warriors when it matches their agenda.


She isn't famous though is she. That's really stretching the meaning of famous. 

I'll wait for a thread on here that leaves out the trans aspect of her life but I'll be waiting a very long time.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rozzop said:


> She isn't famous though is she. That's really stretching the meaning of famous.
> 
> I'll wait for a thread on here that leaves out the trans aspect of her life but I'll be waiting a very long time.


If she's not famous, why are we talking about her on a forum? I'd hazard a guess that she's more famous than you are.


----------



## Arn Anderson goat (Dec 25, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> This thread is wild.
> Nyla went SOFT on his ass. Are all of you pussies in real life? a cunt is a cunt whether they are disabled or not. and cunts should be dealt with accordingly and made to feel like shit. reply should have been“you can’t even fuck right you disabled twat, roll off a mountain”
> 
> You can of any race,gender, sex, disabled or not, if you're a cunt unprovoked you deserve a real slap back to reality and push off a cliff.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> If she's not famous, why are we talking about her on a forum? I'd hazard a guess that she's more famous than you are.


We are also talking about wheelchair guy. Is he famous now? 

Maybe Nyla can use Undertakers old catchphrase of i"ll make you famous. 

In fact, why don't I tweet some rubbish to her and get her to bite and then I'll be just as famous as her irrelevant ass.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Reminder that Nyla Rose is an idiot


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

It's a horrendous thing to say, but she's a heel. She should be saying horrendous, offensive things, and fans should be allowed to say horrendous, offensive things back to her without being punished. You should hate the heels, when you see her beaten you're supposed to be happy about it, when you see her win you're not supposed to think "Yas queen, what a step forward for trans equality", you're supposed to be disappointed. You're supposed to hate her. Her being a horrendous person is a good thing.

There's this weird window at the moment where fans are only supposed to hate heels in a kind of meta playing along with the joke way, and heels are only allowed to say things which won't really offend the fans. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Nothing Finer said:


> It's a horrendous thing to say, but she's a heel. She should be saying horrendous, offensive things, and fans should be allowed to say horrendous, offensive things back to her without being punished. You should hate the heels, when you see her beaten you're supposed to be happy about it, when you see her win you're not supposed to think "Yas queen, what a step forward for trans equality", you're supposed to be disappointed. You're supposed to hate her. Her being a horrendous person is a good thing.
> 
> There's this weird window at the moment where fans are only supposed to hate heels in a kind of meta playing along with the joke way, and heels are only allowed to say things which won't really offend the fans. It's ridiculous.


Kayfabe is long dead and the remaining fans are more interested in behind the scenes stuff than the actual wrestling itself.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rozzop said:


> We are also talking about wheelchair guy. Is he famous now?
> 
> Maybe Nyla can use Undertakers old catchphrase of i"ll make you famous.
> 
> In fact, why don't I tweet some rubbish to her and get her to bite and then I'll be just as famous as her irrelevant ass.


If this guy appears on TV regularly for three years, maybe.

I'm sorry, but you're talking out of your arse here. Regardless of what you think, there are still a lot of people around the world that know who she is, and not just for being transgender. If you can't accept that, then I'm not sure anyone really cares that much.

As for Tweeting rubbish, if it's anything like your posts here, the it would be fitting with the general rubbish and bile on there.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Razgriz said:


> No, my point is... if transgender women are getting an "Unfair advantage" there'd be evidence of it. Like winning at the olympics or something. And there isn'ti


How many have been allowed in so far I think it's outlawed still? Castor semenya won several gold medals but was generically male I think.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

I see no issue honestly.

Homie took the first shot and couldn't take the shot fired back.

It's just as wrong to attack someone's sexuality as it is to exploit someone's handicap.

I'm not condoning shitting on people on social media or anything but when people come for you I think you're allowed a retort. Both people are in the wrong for sure but what Nyla said wasnt worse imo.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

I side with Nyla. If you're in a wheelchair you're in no position to be taking shots at anybody. Just shut the fuck up and live a humble life.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> How many have been allowed in so far I think it's outlawed still? Castor semenya won several gold medals but was generically male I think.


Didn´t they recently have a meeting at the IOC and said it was up to each individual sports to figure it out? The IOC chickened out of the debate by saying that.
The Australian Handball team had selected a transwoman to play, but the rest of the team wasn´t comfortable changing in the same lockerroom.. That´s also a concern


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Didn´t they recently have a meeting at the IOC and said it was up to each individual sports to figure it out? The IOC chickened out of the debate by saying that.
> The Australian Handball team had selected a transwoman to play, but the rest of the team wasn´t comfortable changing in the same lockerroom.. That´s also a concern


Unless its combat sports who cares?


----------



## Arn Anderson goat (Dec 25, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I see no issue honestly.
> 
> Homie took the first shot and couldn't take the shot fired back.
> 
> ...


One was born disabled the other born a man! Big difference


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> So in your eyes, a star that debuted in AEW is famous only because she's trans, despite never mentioning it on TV? Talk about scraping the barrel here.
> 
> Let's ignore that she's famous for being a wrestler for AEW.


constantly missing the point, why would they mention it on tv? Would they mention Brandi Rhodes is only wrestling because she’s married to a evp or Brandon Cutler only has a job because he’s friends with the bucks? I haven’t missed a episode of Dynamite since day one and I remember in the rally when the company launched, “Aew is for everyone” announcement of Nyla Rose then first trans wrestler, Marko Stunt and Sonny Kiss they made a point of saying AEW is for everyone they literally spelt it out pal.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Gwi1890 said:


> constantly missing the point, why would they mention it on tv? Would they mention Brandi Rhodes is only wrestling because she’s married to a evp or Brandon Cutler only has a job because he’s friends with the bucks? I haven’t missed a episode of Dynamite since day one and I remember in the rally when the company launched, “Aew is for everyone” announcement of Nyla Rose then first trans wrestler, Marko Stunt and Sonny Kiss they made a point of saying AEW is for everyone they literally spelt it out pal.


So because they said something three years ago at a press launch means that this is why she's famous? That's a pretty weak lead you have there in all honesty. Despite not being famous? Though equally famous enough that everyone supposedly thinks this?

This theory has more holes in it than a 20 year old Volkswagen!


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Arn Anderson goat said:


> One was born disabled the other born a man! Big difference





Arn Anderson goat said:


> One was born disabled the other born a man! Big difference


Nyla was born genetically a man and went through with the full surgery so imo shes a chick. Regardless of how she was born there was no need for the handicapped dude to attack her. He got hit with some venom back which was warranted imo it's an even exchange of all out stupidity.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> So because they said something three years ago at a press launch means that this is why she's famous? That's a pretty weak lead you have there in all honesty. Despite not being famous? Though equally famous enough that everyone supposedly thinks this?
> 
> This theory has more holes in it than a 20 year old Volkswagen!


I said nothing about her not being famous? All I said she got her job initially based on the fact that AEW wanted to give equal opportunity, your spinning everything around to fit your own agenda


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

Castor Semenya is a cis-woman who is genetically intersex. with a genetic condition where she produces more testosterone than an "average woman".

The IOC made up a shit ass rule based on exploratory data where they felt it indicated a causal link between performance and testosterone.

She also attempted to qualify for the 5000 meters this past Olympics and couldnt... so much for that unfair advantage or something.

Why not harp on Micheal Phelps because hes got a shorter torso with long ass limbs....with big ass feet... dude was made for swimming.

Transgender individuals have been able to compete since 04 but the IOC required them to transition 

This is no longer the case








International Olympic Committee issues new guidelines on transgender athletes


Athletes will no longer be required to undergo “medically unnecessary” hormone treatments to compete, the IOC said.




www.google.com


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Razgriz said:


> Castor Semenya is a cis-woman who is genetically intersex. with a genetic condition where she produces more testosterone than an "average woman".
> 
> The IOC made up a shit ass rule based on exploratory data where they felt it indicated a causal link between performance and testosterone.
> 
> ...


Interesting 

might fuck around and become the Mike Tyson of women’s boxing


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Razgriz said:


> Castor Semenya is a cis-woman who is genetically intersex. with a genetic condition where she produces more testosterone than an "average woman".
> 
> The IOC made up a shit ass rule based on exploratory data where they felt it indicated a causal link between performance and testosterone.
> 
> ...


Obviously there is a physical advantage to going through male puberty. It would be hilariously anti-reality to suggest otherwise.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I don't understand the Olympics comparison. This is wrestling. When Tony asks Big Show nicely to lay down for Riho, then it is going to happen. On WWE side you could take Omos and Alexa Bliss for that example.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Obviously there is a physical advantage to going through male puberty. It would be hilariously anti-reality to suggest


Hyperandrogenism happens in about 5 % of women of reproductive age regardless if intersex or not.

Caster never went through "Male puberty"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Blaze2k2 said:


> I side with Nyla. If you're in a wheelchair *you're in no position to be taking shots at anybody.*




LULZ


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Interesting
> 
> might fuck around and become the Mike Tyson of women’s boxing


Goodluck bruh you gonna get knocked out by some chicks 🤣


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Gwi1890 said:


> I said nothing about her not being famous? All I said she got her job initially based on the fact that AEW wanted to give equal opportunity, your spinning everything around to fit your own agenda


Apologies, that was the other guy - using this forum on a phone isn't the most user-friendly experience. 

Have you got any proof that they hired her simply to be inclusive? Making a bold statement like that sounds like an agenda to me.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Apologies, that was the other guy - using this forum on a phone isn't the most user-friendly experience.
> 
> Have you got any proof that they hired her simply to be inclusive? Making a bold statement like that sounds like an agenda to me.


look at how she’s been booked, always on screen and in and around the title scene, why? She’s bland and boring as fuck, she isn’t over, Shida won the title because she was over as did Britt, actually most title reigns in each division been to someone or a team that’s over and interest the crowd, do people give a shit when Nyla comes out licking her hand? Has she been given a prominent role in the womens division based on being over, or talented?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Goodluck bruh you gonna get knocked out by some chicks 🤣


No chicks punches are going to hurt me.

I ain’t 5 feet like ya boy Peter.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

I'd say that she's been given the bruiser role..

Always around the title picture because its impressive when a smaller built wrestler beats the giant.

Also she's paired with Vickey and she's always had some clout to throw around backstage



La Parka said:


> No chicks punches are going to hurt me.
> 
> I ain’t 5 feet like ya boy Peter.


Would love to see you take a hit from Juliana Pena or Amanda Nunes and live to tell the tale.

Hell even Thug Rose could probably drop you


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Razgriz said:


> Would love to see you take a hit from Juliana Pena or Amanda Nunes and live to tell the tale.
> 
> Hell even Thug Rose could probably drop you


Just because you’re 5 foot and can’t fight a lick don’t put that on me.

The point I’m making is 99 percent of men can beat up females and anyone who is born a male is at an unfair advantage when it comes to competition. If you disagree with this then you’re simply not interested in reality.

There’s a reason why men who psychically assault their girlfriends are looked down upon and it’s not because they were in a fight. It’s because they were beating up somebody who does not have the proper genetic makeup to defend themselves.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

Seems odd how outraged some people are about this, especially given those same people are usually the first on here to mock women’s wrestlers and woman’s sport.

Insecure bullies punching down, and pretending they care about womens sports when in fact they just want to attack another minority.

Hormone blockers would hamper out any perceived advantages over time anyway. If Wrestling was real Brock, Big Show and Kane would be undefeated.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

@La Parka 
You're the reason why men underreport abuse against them.

Congrats


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Razgriz said:


> @La Parka
> You're the reason why men underreport abuse against them.
> 
> Congrats


Because I don’t want Brock Lesnar to fight Amanda Nunes at the next ufc ppv?


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

L
l


La Parka said:


> Because I don’t want Brock Lesnar to fight Amanda Nunes at the next ufc ppv?


Are you Brock Lesnar?

No because you're creating this narrative that all men should be able to overpower women or that there isn't women who know how to fight...

This hypermasculine thought process that makes it difficult for men who do get abused to report it because "they should be the powerful ones"


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Razgriz said:


> L
> l
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not creating any narrative.

I'm simply saying that if your default position is that most men couldn't take a punch from some girl who weighs 115 pounds than thats probably you projecting your own physical limitations onto others.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

La Parka said:


> Because I don’t want Brock Lesnar to fight Amanda Nunes at the next ufc ppv?


I’m sure Amanda Nunes or any woman who knows how to fight could drop you with one punch to your soy infused double chin. If your who I think you are saw your incel mug in user photos and you looked a Canadian version of Fat Bastard from Austin Powers



La Parka said:


> I'm not creating any narrative.
> 
> I'm simply saying that if your default position is that most men couldn't take a punch from some girl who weighs 115 pounds than thats probably you projecting your own physical limitations onto others.


isn't it weird how America Jnr sorry Canada's entire sense of patriotism is based around knee-jerk anti-Americanism even though by any objective human measurement Canada and the United States are the two most culturally identical countries on earth?"


I could beat you in a fight and that’s me in my avatar


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Typical Cena Fan said:


> Seems odd how outraged some people are about this, especially given those same people are usually the first on here to mock women’s wrestlers and woman’s sport.
> 
> Insecure bullies punching down, and pretending they care about womens sports when in fact they just want to attack another minority.
> 
> Hormone blockers would hamper out any perceived advantages over time anyway. If Wrestling was real Brock, Big Show and Kane would be undefeated.


I'm a fan of women's wrestling and women's sport. 

All sports should be fair.

This is fair to you? 





Would you be ok with Henry Cejudo competing against shevchenko? I would certainty have a problem with it because its legalizing a man beating a woman. 

Obviously being trans in pro wrestling doesn't matter but if you want women's real sports to grow you can't have mediocre previously male athletes coming over and dunking on females and being given awards.



Typical Cena Fan said:


> I’m sure Amanda Nunes or any woman who knows how to fight could drop you with one punch to your soy infused double chin. If your who I think you are saw your incel mug in user photos and you looked a Canadian version of Fat Bastard from Austin Powers


I never posted my picture on this website.

Try again, loser.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Typical Cena Fan said:


> Seems odd how outraged some people are about this, especially given those same people are usually the first on here to mock women’s wrestlers and woman’s sport.
> 
> *Insecure bullies punching down, and pretending they care about womens sports when in fact they just want to attack another minority.
> 
> Hormone blockers would hamper out any perceived advantages over time anyway. * If Wrestling was real Brock, Big Show and Kane would be undefeated.


The male body has other advantages not related to muscle mass but rather to frame. All the hormones in the world don't change hip-width, shoulder-width, hand size, etc... And no, taking hormones does not change O2 capacity either, among other things.

Male and female anatomy are different on many, many levels. I have a biology degree and years of competition in sport as a woman; I have no problem whatsoever with people identifying in whatever way makes them happy but I do know there's no way to turn a male body into a completely female one, or vice versa.

However, what does any of this discussion about trans athletes have to do with Nyla? She's a pro wrestler. Pro wrestling is not an athletic competition, it's choreographed and predetermined. Nyla is hurting absolutely no one by being in the AEW women's division, which is the division SHE belongs in.

She probs shouldn't say rude things to other folks online though, even when she's targeted with hurtful remarks. Take the high road, girl.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

I don't mind her having a go back at fans but using someone's disability to insult them is the lowest you can go in my opinion. Worse than racism.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

La Parka said:


> I'm a fan of women's wrestling and women's sport.
> 
> All sports should be fair.
> 
> ...



I went looking for "best womens handball players" and her name didn't even crack the list of 47 names I saw.

Kari Brattsett Dale is 6ft and had the most goals at the last tournament that happened earlier this December... 

Just because you might have a physical advantage doesn't mean you have a technical one


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Gwi1890 said:


> look at how she’s been booked, always on screen and in and around the title scene, why? She’s bland and boring as fuck, she isn’t over, Shida won the title because she was over as did Britt, actually most title reigns in each division been to someone or a team that’s over and interest the crowd, do people give a shit when Nyla comes out licking her hand? Has she been given a prominent role in the womens division based on being over, or talented?


She's a heel place holder, credible jobber to the stars, so her use is about right. I'm not sure why being transgender has anything to do with this though.

If we're talking about her size/stature, then we might have found a reason for her booking.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Razgriz said:


> I went looking for "best womens handball players" and her name didn't even crack the list of 47 names I saw.
> 
> Kari Brattsett Dale is 6ft and had the most goals at the last tournament that happened earlier this December...
> 
> Just because you might have a physical advantage doesn't mean you have a technical one


That’s because she wasn’t a very good handball player. She also went onto play AFL professionally despite having no experience. Would she have that opportunity if wasn’t born a male? Absolutely not.

This is something that will ruin female sports because females are weaker than men. Sure, the average joe couldn’t go into ufc and sweep the division but could a shitty male fighter with little existence probably could.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> She's a heel place holder, credible jobber to the stars, so her use is about right. I'm not sure why being transgender has anything to do with this though.
> 
> If we're talking about her size/stature, then we might have found a reason for her booking.


because its put AEW in a impossible situation they fire her or relegate her permanently to dark, it’s bad publicity people will take it out of context that they are bigoted and transphobic, she is untouchable simply because shes trans, plenty of big strong unsigned talent that wrestle on dark or the independent scene that can do what she does, which brings us back to my original point that I said several post back


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Razgriz said:


> I went looking for "best womens handball players" and her name didn't even crack the list of 47 names I saw.
> 
> Kari Brattsett Dale is 6ft and had the most goals at the last tournament that happened earlier this December...
> 
> Just because you might have a physical advantage doesn't mean you have a technical one


But a handball coach with questionable morale would know how to use such a giant player.. A hard tackle or 2 on the other teams MVP, and there´s an injury..


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

Funny you dont mention Laurel Hubbard who DNFd at the olympics

That's a ton of women who placed higher than her... and she's got the competitive advantage right?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Razgriz said:


> Funny you dont mention Laurel Hubbard who DNFd at the olympics
> 
> That's a ton of women who placed higher than her... and she's got the competitive advantage right?


She was 43 AND a medal favourite.

She accomplished very little as a male power lifter and became an Olympian as a female power lifter.

Thus, my theory stands. A mediocre athlete who was born a male and transitions can be turned into a professional / Olympic level athlete based solely around the fact that they were once a man.

How is this good for female sports? Would it be good for the game of tennis, if Nadal transitioned to a female and destroyed Serena at every tournament?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

This may be another one of those instances where people on the internet, AKA Netizens, are more offended and outraged that the people who were actually insulted.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

Set jr records before bowing out in 01. 

Didn't pick it up again until after she transitioned.

Also totally fine with it because all of this is anecdotal.

Research shows out that there is no problem


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5357259/
Meta-analysis covering prior research on trans individuals’ performance in sports and preexisting sports policies concerning trans people
Findings show there is no consistent or direct research indicating transgender women have an unfair athletic advantage at any stage of their transition.
Additional findings show most sports policies are not evidence-based and trans individuals experience substantial discrimination from sports institutions.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Gwi1890 said:


> because its put AEW in a impossible situation they fire her or relegate her permanently to dark, it’s bad publicity people will take it out of context that they are bigoted and transphobic, she is untouchable simply because shes trans, plenty of big strong unsigned talent that wrestle on dark or the independent scene that can do what she does, which brings us back to my original point that I said several post back


Firing her for being rubbish would not be linked in anyway to her being trans - not that she's awful enough to be fired anyway. Neither is keeping her on. Seriously, I feel like I'm banging my head against a brick wall here!

If you want to believe that she is there because she's trans, then go for it. The rest of us sane people have better things to worry about.

As for this incident, is it worth firing her over really? In the age that bigots can say anything, why does she deserve to lose her job for retaliating?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Razgriz said:


> Set jr records before bowing out in 01.
> 
> Didn't pick it up again until after she transitioned.
> 
> ...


How many people bow out of a sport and then return to it in their 40s and comeback as an Olympic medal favourite?

Also, transitions can be completely different for every individual. Would you be ok with someone who was born male but stated they were trans, has taken no medication and has had nothing done to them competing against females who were born female? If so, how is this fair?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> No chicks punches are going to hurt me.
> 
> I ain’t 5 feet like ya boy Peter.


I've heard that before....didnt pan out.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

Typical Cena Fan said:


> Seems odd how outraged some people are about this, especially given those same people are usually the first on here to mock women’s wrestlers and woman’s sport.
> 
> Insecure bullies punching down, and pretending they care about womens sports when in fact they just want to attack another minority.
> 
> *Hormone blockers would hamper out any perceived advantages over time anyway.* If Wrestling was real Brock, Big Show and Kane would be undefeated.


LOLOL, this is unequivocally factually wrong on so many levels its not even worth entertaining


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> LOLOL, this is unequivocally factually wrong on so many levels its not even worth entertaining


There is a lot of science and biology denial in here. It is going to get worse before it gets better sadly.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Razgriz said:


> Findings show there is no consistent or direct research indicating transgender women have an unfair athletic advantage at any stage of their transition.


This is a clever way of wording it, because it is complete bullshit to suggest that transgender women don't have an unfair athletic advantage at the beginning of their transition. Even after reassignment surgery is complete, they will continue to have athletic advantages due to the skeletal, cardiovascular and respiratory differences between men and women.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lyynch said:


> This is a clever way of wording it, because it is complete bullshit to suggest that transgender women don't have an unfair athletic advantage at the beginning of their transition. Even after reassignment surgery is complete, they will continue to have athletic advantages due to the skeletal, cardiovascular and respiratory differences between men and women.



that guy needs a fact check on that one. Oh right facebook admitted fact check is just opinion, we are doomed


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Even as a strong supporter of trans rights the sports issue is touchy and should be addressed on a case by case basis on hormone levels and when in life the athletes transitioned, rather than any uniform all or none policy. 

But I'm not sure where this plays into an argument about wrestling, it's a stunt show at the end of the day, it's all a work, Rey Mysterio is on equal ground with The Big Show, Tessa Blanchard beat Brian Cage and went on to beat Sami Callihan for the world championship, Ronda Rousey beat up HHH. If Nyla was out here injuring opponents regularly maybe but she's not, that's not to say she's the safest worker and she has been involved with a couple accidents but she's no more dangerous than any cis women, she's fine doing what she's doing in the ring.

As for the actual topic... we can argue whether she was in the wrong for bringing disability into it or in the right for standing up to a bigot, but at the end of the day we can all agree on one thing, Twitter is a cesspool and one of the biggest mistakes humanity has unleashed on the world.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Firing her for being rubbish would not be linked in anyway to her being trans - not that she's awful enough to be fired anyway. Neither is keeping her on. Seriously, I feel like I'm banging my head against a brick wall here!
> 
> If you want to believe that she is there because she's trans, then go for it. The rest of us sane people have better things to worry about.
> 
> As for this incident, is it worth firing her over really? In the age that bigots can say anything, why does she deserve to lose her job for retaliating?


I agreed with you on the point of the insult earlier! You clearly don’t read posts


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Dickhead1990 said:


> And vice versa it seems.
> 
> It was a step way too far on Nyla's part as a professional, but you can't exactly call it unwarranted in the first place. I bet this guy's one of those anti-PC idiots and is crying for his mummy after this.


As a public figure, she should know better. Now, she looks as bad as he does, perhaps worse. He’s an idiot who made a stupid sign, but, making a comment targeting all disabled people and telling them god hates them…surely people see how that’s pretty shitty, no matter who started it.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> As a public figure, she should know better. Now, she looks as bad as he does, perhaps worse. He’s an idiot who made a stupid sign, but, making a comment targeting all disabled people and telling them god hates them…surely people see how that’s pretty shitty, no matter who started it.


I'm not disagreeing with you there, it's 100% the wrong reaction.

In all fairness, I didn't see her targeting all disabled people.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Unless its combat sports who cares?


Men will beat women at most every sport hence its unfair.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

thisissting said:


> Men will beat women at most every sport hence its unfair.


This is wrestling. It's got an undead zombie.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

That’s disgusting hate speech that has no place in modern society. She should be fired immediately. All the Nyla Rose apologists need to back off.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

People getting upset over Nyla are getting upset for no reason. She’s done fuck all in AEW since losing the title. She’s a jibber.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There’s nothing on the link / no screenshots or anything
> 
> ps> if true, she needs the olde ‘month off’ for sensitivity training


Ignore my detective fail, Life. Fire told me it was another fan lol. Cue Benny Hill music.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Big Booty Bex said:


> My insomnia was pretty bad the other day. So I decided to look into this story further and read all the comments on a few major sites including the insufferable Reddit. Never fear detective Bex is here @LifeInCattleClass.
> 
> 1. The fan with the shitty sign was not wheelchair bound.
> 2. Nyla apparently got the fan with the shitty sign mixed up with another fan that was in a wheelchair.
> ...


Different fan dude. Wheelchair guy was a twatter user. Sign guy was a separate twat


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Nyla apparently got the fan with the shitty sign mixed up with another fan that was in a wheelchair.


That doesn't make it any better.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

JeSeGaN said:


> That doesn't make it any better.


Never said it did.



Firefromthegods said:


> Different fan dude. Wheelchair guy was a twatter user. Sign guy was a separate twat


Really? If so then my bad. Everything I read is pointing to this guy. I've seen nothing on wheelchair bound guy.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

To paraphrase a legendary WF troll.

As a disabled wrestling fan, if we talk that shit we should get it back. Wheels had it coming. HOWEVER, being the catty hormonal pig she is when she's pissed off Nyla threw people like me under the bus. If you're going to insult someone be specific you fat bitch. Don't throw millions under the bus to murder one.

@Big Booty Bex twitter exchange was deleted that's why


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> To paraphrase a legendary WF troll.
> 
> As a disabled wrestling fan, if we talk that shit we should get it back. Wheels had it coming. HOWEVER, being the catty hormonal pig she is when she's pissed off Nyla threw people like me under the bus. If you're going to insult someone be specific you fat bitch. Don't throw millions under the bus to murder one.
> 
> @Big Booty Bex twitter exchange was deleted that's why


Thank you, Fire. I'm still kind of lost I found another quote online from Nyla to the disabled fan which I won't repeat, but she does say "you" targeting the fan, but I'm guessing there is another deleted tweet where she specifically threw millions under a bus. Yeah, that's pretty shitty.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Thank you, Fire. I'm still kind of lost I found another quote online from Nyla to the disabled fan which I won't repeat, but she does say "you" targeting the fan, but I'm guessing there is another deleted tweet where she specifically threw millions under a bus. Yeah, that's pretty shitty.


She might have said "you" when nylas involved as mod usually my attention is elsewhere lol


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> Even as a strong supporter of trans rights the sports issue is touchy and should be addressed on a case by case basis on hormone levels and when in life the athletes transitioned, rather than any uniform all or none policy.
> 
> But I'm not sure where this plays into an argument about wrestling, it's a stunt show at the end of the day, it's all a work, Rey Mysterio is on equal ground with The Big Show, Tessa Blanchard beat Brian Cage and went on to beat Sami Callihan for the world championship, Ronda Rousey beat up HHH. If Nyla was out here injuring opponents regularly maybe but she's not, that's not to say she's the safest worker and she has been involved with a couple accidents but she's no more dangerous than any cis women, she's fine doing what she's doing in the ring.
> 
> As for the actual topic... we can argue whether she was in the wrong for bringing disability into it or in the right for standing up to a bigot, but at the end of the day we can all agree on one thing, Twitter is a cesspool and one of the biggest mistakes humanity has unleashed on the world.


Completely agree with everything you've said, especially about Twitter.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Men will beat women at most every sport hence its unfair.


Not necessarily true and unless its combat sports where people can get injured I don't see a problem at all.

It's not like michael Phelps decided to have a sex change and now will enter the female swimming olympics lol.....that's the problem with your analogy. The men turned woman who compete in sports generally have been on testosterone suppressing pills to stop the masculine growth and are taking in female hormones......meaning they haven't been building some super athletic muscular man body, and then decide to change sex.......these people knew they wanted the sex change early and began the process to where they don't have the advantages you think they do.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well while the comments may come off as a little much, there's no denying that the guy deserved it. If you're gonna be an asshole to others then expect the same energy.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Not necessarily true and unless its combat sports where people can get injured I don't see a problem at all.
> 
> It's not like michael Phelps decided to have a sex change and now will enter the female swimming olympics lol.....that's the problem with your analogy. The men turned woman who compete in sports generally have been on testosterone suppressing pills to stop the masculine growth and are taking in female hormones......meaning they haven't been building some super athletic muscular man body, and then decide to change sex.......these people knew they wanted the sex change early and began the process to where they don't have the advantages you think they do.


It's not that simple. Not at all.

Male and female bodies differ in all sorts of ways, some visible, some not. Taking hormones does not change this. Even early transitioners, who are not the majority, are not identical physically to cis men and women as they develop. In an ideal world, with medical advances far beyond what we have now, the physical transition would be a less arduous and more authentic experience. As of today, srs is not able to give trans patients the bodies they want to the extent they'd like. There are lots of compromises and discomfort involved, and there are basic differences that can't be altered. Trans athletes are not physically matched to those they compete against no matter which division they're placed in.

I'm not saying this to be a bitch, I'm saying it because I've trained with and competed against cis women, trans women, and men. I know what the differences are and how they impact legitimate athletic competition. There are absolutely sports where the emphasis is on advantages that don't depend so much on anatomy but that doesn't apply to every sport. It doesn't apply to most of them if we're honest.

This will likely get me banned but I'm going to say it anyway; most cis women athletes don't always want to compete against trans women but we swallow our frustration, put on fake smiles and say how happy we are to have them join us. Why? Because otherwise, we'll draw public condemnation. In private though? The discussion gets a whole lot deeper while we try to figure out how to best accommodate everyone without disadvantaging the average cis woman.

I don't care how anyone wants to identify. Full disclosure: my MMPI results have me high on the gender-masculine scale, and this led a therapist to suggest I should consider transitioning or adopting a nonbinary identity. I'm not trans, not in the slightest, just a bi woman with a lot of stereotypically male habits and hobbies, but I understand why and how others can feel dysphoric.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

GothicBohemian said:


> It's not that simple. Not at all.
> 
> Male and female bodies differ in all sorts of ways, some visible, some not. Taking hormones does not change this. Even early transitioners, who are not the majority, are not identical physically to cis men and women as they develop. In an ideal world, with medical advances far beyond what we have now, the physical transition would be a less arduous and more authentic experience. As of today, srs is not able to give trans patients the bodies they want to the extent they'd like. There are lots of compromises and discomfort involved, and there are basic differences that can't be altered. Trans athletes are not physically matched to those they compete against no matter which division they're placed in.
> 
> ...


For some insight I've trained with men,woman,trans..... hence my specific hesitation against trans competing in combat sports. But when it comes to just say running,swimming,biking I have no objections to let them compete there are no hidden advantages that are discernable.

My point to the other guy was it's not like these athletes were at their peak athletically as a man and decided to transition to a woman for advantages ots more complicated then that for sure.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

GothicBohemian said:


> It's not that simple. Not at all.
> 
> Male and female bodies differ in all sorts of ways, some visible, some not. Taking hormones does not change this. Even early transitioners, who are not the majority, are not identical physically to cis men and women as they develop. In an ideal world, with medical advances far beyond what we have now, the physical transition would be a less arduous and more authentic experience. As of today, srs is not able to give trans patients the bodies they want to the extent they'd like. There are lots of compromises and discomfort involved, and there are basic differences that can't be altered. Trans athletes are not physically matched to those they compete against no matter which division they're placed in.
> 
> ...


What exactly is "srs"? Is that an archaic reference to Gender Confirmation Surgery?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> What exactly is "srs"? Is that an archaic reference to Gender Confirmation Surgery?


Srs= Sexual reassignment surgery I'm pretty sure anyway.


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Klitschko said:


> There is proof of this.











Outrage after transgender MMA fighter defeats French woman


Alana McLaughlin, 38, became the second openly transgender MMA fighter in the United States over the weekend, making her debut in Florida. She won her debut match over Celine Provost of France.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

Nacho Esqueleto said:


> Outrage after transgender MMA fighter defeats French woman
> 
> 
> Alana McLaughlin, 38, became the second openly transgender MMA fighter in the United States over the weekend, making her debut in Florida. She won her debut match over Celine Provost of France.
> ...


The multiple of anecdote is not data.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Razgriz said:


> The multiple of anecdote is not data.


You know that for every scientific proof you show that trans folks dont have an advantage in sports, there is a lot more that show they do?


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> You know that for every scientific proof you show that trans folks dont have an advantage in sports, there is a lot more that show they do?


Not really... there's been some anecdotal examples of transgender individuals having moderate success.


Do you have a systematic review? Or


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> For some insight I've trained with men,woman,trans..... hence my specific hesitation against trans competing in combat sports. But when it comes to just say running,swimming,biking I have no objections to let them compete there are no hidden advantages that are discernable.
> 
> My point to the other guy was it's not like these athletes were at their peak athletically as a man and decided to transition to a woman for advantages ots more complicated then that for sure.


The other lady confirmed my belief that there is an unfair advantage. What qualifies as trans, no idea what stage nyla is but basically these days it seems you can identify any way you like. This means a healthy male athlete could come out and say they now wish to be considered female. This would herego give them a particular unfair advantage in competition. For me men shouldn't be wrestling with women as although it's not a sport as such it provides the pretence that it is some sort of combat sport. I don't know any sport women can regularly beat men at that involves any significant amount of physicality therefore the lines need to drawn in the interest of fairness.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

thisissting said:


> The other lady confirmed my belief that there is an unfair advantage. What qualifies as trans, no idea what stage nyla is but basically these days it seems you can identify any way you like. This means a healthy male athlete could come out and say they now wish to be considered female. This would herego give them a particular unfair advantage in competition. For me men shouldn't be wrestling with women as although it's not a sport as such it provides the pretence that it is some sort of combat sport. I don't know any sport women can regularly beat men at that involves any significant amount of physicality therefore the lines need to drawn in the interest of fairness.


No that's not how it works, not at all lol


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> For some insight I've trained with men,woman,trans..... hence my specific hesitation against trans competing in combat sports. But when it comes to just say *running,swimming,biking* I have no objections to let them compete there are no hidden advantages that are discernable.
> 
> My point to the other guy was it's not like these athletes were at their peak athletically as a man and decided to transition to a woman for advantages ots more complicated then that for sure.


It's interesting that you bring up running since that is my primary sport. It's also one of the sports - along with swimming and biking, in fact - where the very real differences in male and female anatomy are game-changers. For runners, hip-width has a major effect on stride. Lung capacity has a major effect on endurance. These are two, of many, areas where those born in a biologically female body are disadvantaged against those born with male body structure. This may not matter to you, but it matters a lot to me as a cis female runner. 

Something I love about athletics is how it's a bit of an international equalizer; you don't have to come from family money or represent a wealthy nation to excel in track events (field is a little fuzzier, but still pretty egalitarian in most sports). Anyone from anywhere can train to run. The reason athletics has a notorious doping problem is because these are sports where even the smallest alteration can create champions. I have always been very anti PEDS because I want as level a playing field as possible for all competitors. Changing what defines a woman runner takes that level playing field away from cis women. Looking beyond trans athletic participation, multiple athletes with DSDs (differences of sex development) have been cropping up in recent years, dominating out of nowhere young and then creating controversy once they arrive at international events. That's led to the introduction of testosterone rules for females competing in World Athletics. 

There is a reason all of these issues are being confronted in womens sport and much less so in mens - the minute (and not so minute) differences in biological sex have a disproportionate impact on competitiveness among women. I'm sorry that doesn't fit the narrative I'm supposed to embrace but it's the truth. My stance has nothing to do with hate or rejection of other people. There is no way to make this fair for everyone, so I side with making it fair for the majority. Sometimes, life sucks when you're different. You have to find a way to make it work for you and discover other doors to open when the ones you expected to walk through close. 


That said, people need to stop saying Nyla shouldn't be wrestling in the women's division. There is no unfair advantage, no added risk of harming her fellow wrestlers, no reason whatsoever why she should be harassed about her gender identity in her chosen profession. If anything, I'm becoming a Nyla fan since all the hate being directed at her makes me mad.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

GothicBohemian said:


> It's interesting that you bring up running since that is my primary sport. It's also one of the sports - along with swimming and biking, in fact - where the very real differences in male and female anatomy are game-changers. For runners, hip-width has a major effect on stride. Lung capacity has a major effect on endurance. These are two, of many, areas where those born in a biologically female body are disadvantaged against those born with male body structure. This may not matter to you, but it matters a lot to me as a cis female runner.
> 
> Something I love about athletics is how it's a bit of an international equalizer; you don't have to come from family money or represent a wealthy nation to excel in track events (field is a little fuzzier, but still pretty egalitarian in most sports). Anyone from anywhere can train to run. The reason athletics has a notorious doping problem is because these are sports where even the smallest alteration can create champions. I have always been very anti PEDS because I want as level a playing field as possible for all competitors. Changing what defines a woman runner takes that level playing field away from cis women. Looking beyond trans athletic participation, multiple athletes with DSDs (differences of sex development) have been cropping up in recent years, dominating out of nowhere young and then creating controversy once they arrive at international events. That's led to the introduction of testosterone rules for females competing in World Athletics.
> 
> ...


Fully respect your opinion and understand your gripes but like I said personally I feel that in combat sports or really any sport where people could be hurt because of it is where I find it wrong.

In running,swimming,biking I've always been outperformed by the elite athletes be it male or female lol. In my high school we had athletic competitions that were unisex and it wasnt dominated by the men. I'm more concerned with athlete safety I have no horse in the race you're running but I respect your opinion.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

GothicBohemian said:


> It's interesting that you bring up running since that is my primary sport. It's also one of the sports - along with swimming and biking, in fact - where the very real differences in male and female anatomy are game-changers. For runners, hip-width has a major effect on stride. Lung capacity has a major effect on endurance. These are two, of many, areas where those born in a biologically female body are disadvantaged against those born with male body structure. This may not matter to you, but it matters a lot to me as a cis female runner.
> 
> Something I love about athletics is how it's a bit of an international equalizer; you don't have to come from family money or represent a wealthy nation to excel in track events (field is a little fuzzier, but still pretty egalitarian in most sports). Anyone from anywhere can train to run. The reason athletics has a notorious doping problem is because these are sports where even the smallest alteration can create champions. I have always been very anti PEDS because I want as level a playing field as possible for all competitors. Changing what defines a woman runner takes that level playing field away from cis women. Looking beyond trans athletic participation, multiple athletes with DSDs (differences of sex development) have been cropping up in recent years, dominating out of nowhere young and then creating controversy once they arrive at international events. That's led to the introduction of testosterone rules for females competing in World Athletics.
> 
> ...


Also just for a follow up I agree with the testosterone testing for trans trying to compete in other sex athletics, I'd be open for further restrictions in the name of fairness.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chadwixx said:


> They take estrogen to balance the T levels. What happens (if i recall) is they dont take enough estrogen before big events.


One word my friend USADA....


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chadwixx said:


> I think they put it on the sport, not globally. Wada does the testing
> 
> "The individual sporting federations and organizations need to decide on the
> eligibility of transgender athletes in their sport, and a TUE will only be
> ...


What I'm getting at us they need to adopt USADA.

USADA follows WADA protocol but is far more tedious and requires much more testing. I was in the MMA industry for over a decade I'm well informed on their procedures and protocols. 

USADA needs to be adopted and it would solve alot of issues and help for sure.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

I guess I'm supposed to be like y'all and side with the disabled dude? Nah. Not happening. He got what he deserved.🤷


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> This is part for the course for Nyla, some of her other comments in the past include
> 
> - Telling someone their wife died to get away from them
> 
> ...


Nah. They deserve everything they get. Shit might be all handholding where you're at but this is the real world.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Leviticus said:


> I'm bi, and if someone in a wheelchair mocked me for it, they get the same reaction as someone not in a wheelchair. Disable people keep saying they want to be treated like everyone else, but they hide behind a shield of PC when being treated equally doesn't suit them.
> 
> I can honestly say that I've known several people who were likely put in a wheelchair, or disabled in some other way because they were complete peices of shit. Karma is real.


I'm not gonna go out of my way to be nice to someone just because they're in a wheel chair. Most of them use that sympathy card. That don't work for me.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Fully respect your opinion and understand your gripes but like I said personally I feel that in combat sports or really any sport where people could be hurt because of it is where I find it wrong.
> 
> *In running,swimming,biking I've always been outperformed by the elite athletes be it male or female lol. In my high school we had athletic competitions that were unisex and it wasnt dominated by the men. I'm more concerned with athlete safety I have no horse in the race you're running but I respect your opinion.*


Exactly. It isn't a priority for you. Competitive fairness is important to women who are elite and have trained for years expecting to compete against their physical peers.

Elite cis women athletes are struggling to understand why our rights are secondary to those of non-cis women athletes. I just now read various articles about the Penn State swimmer. Here's a direct quote from one of her teammates (speaking anonymously, since all cis women athletes know what will happen if speaking publically)

_“Pretty much everyone individually has spoken to our coaches about not liking this. Our coach [Mike Schnur] just really likes winning. He’s like most coaches. I think secretly everyone just knows it’s the wrong thing to do,” the female Penn swimmer said during a phone interview.

“When the whole team is together, we have to be like, ‘Oh my gosh, go Lia, that’s great, you’re amazing.’ It’s very fake,” she added._

I hate that the only media discussing any of this appears to be right-wing. That creates a biased conversation with no real attempt to create a solution other than banning trans athletes from elite competition. And yet...with the current state of medical science, I don't have a better solution. There has to be one, but what would that be? I'm life-long far left, raised by parents who took me to protests and taught me the importance of human rights and dignity. I was raised to believe a woman can be and do anything she wants and that gender stereotypes are meaningless. I worked hard to be the best runner I could be and I want other girls to have that same goal but integrating trans girls into the events has changed the landscape in ways that are discouraging to cis girls.

The situation feels wrong in ways that are hard to articulate. I realize it might not feel wrong to those who haven't experienced success in collegiate or above women's sport, but at the same time, I have a hard time understanding why it doesn't feel wrong to so many people.

Now about hormone levels and all that. The currently accepted guidelines are inconsistent, varying by the sporting body. The NCAA, for instance, allows trans women to compete on women's teams after one year of hormone-suppressing treatment. That's nowhere near equality, and that's before even getting onto overall physical differences. The generally accepted international standard is still, I think and I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong since all of this is fairly fluid, a total serum testosterone level below 10 nmol/l for at least 12 months. Great, right? Well, a typical cis women’s testosterone levels tend to range between 0.12 and 1.79 nmol/l and that's consistent for elite athletes as well. Men are usually somewhere between 7.7 to 29.4 nmol/l.


This topic may seem a weird hill to die on at a wrestling site but it means so much to me.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

GothicBohemian said:


> Exactly. It isn't a priority for you. Competitive fairness is important to women who are elite and have trained for years expecting to compete against their physical peers.
> 
> Elite cis women athletes are struggling to understand why our rights are secondary to those of non-cis women athletes. I just now read various articles about the Penn State swimmer. Here's a direct quote from one of her teammates (speaking anonymously, since all cis women athletes know what will happen if speaking publically)
> 
> ...


Like I said I'm all for trans having to pass testosterone levels which is easily done with the hiring of USADA. They were employed by the UFC and have stricter testing then WADA. They helped stop the use of TRT (testosterone replacement therapy)in older fighters or guys with low T who were abusing it to game the system. They'd pump their bodies full of testosterone during training and taper off toward fight time to come in normal ratios.......not under USADA. That practice is no longer able to be done because if micro detection at a nanogram level. 

The second they adopt USADA and set a standard T level it would cut alot of this shit in the bud. Not a fix all but a huge step in the right direction.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Like I said I'm all for trans having to pass testosterone levels which is easily done with the hiring of USADA. They were employed by the UFC and have stricter testing then WADA. They helped stop the use of TRT (testosterone replacement therapy)in older fighters or guys with low T who were abusing it to game the system. They'd pump their bodies full of testosterone during training and taper off toward fight time to come in normal ratios.......not under USADA. That practice is no longer able to be done because if micro detection at a nanogram level.
> 
> The second they adopt USADA and set a standard T level it would cut alot of this shit in the bud. Not a fix all but a huge step in the right direction.


I'm unsure why you think USADA have different standards for trans athletes than international organizations do. The testosterone levels accepted are not the same as those for cis athletes and TUEs play a big role in deciding what is permitted for both trans men and trans women. This isn't about PED abuse - which, btw, USADA is not exceptional at detecting compared to any other national or international organization - but about what defines male and female bodies in sport. 

This isn't about testosterone either. Everything I say about organ size, frame and just the basic physical differences between biologically male and female bodies is ignored as if none of that exists. However, I realize the majority sees no difference or, if they do, it's assumed cis women need to keep quiet and not be transphobic. It shouldn't matter if we can compete with bodies so different from ours, it's just women's sports, right? If the records fall to trans girls, it's still girls holding the records so what does it matter? It matters to me, even though I'm told it shouldn't, and I guess that makes me a bad person but it's hard to grapple with after years of women fighting for the opportunity to have separate leagues where those with biologically female bodies could compete on a level field. It feels unfair, but not allowing trans women to compete is unfair to them.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

GothicBohemian said:


> I'm unsure why you think USADA have different standards for trans athletes than international organizations do. The testosterone levels accepted are not the same as those for cis athletes and TUEs play a big role in deciding what is permitted for both trans men and trans women. This isn't about PED abuse - which, btw, USADA is not exceptional at detecting compared to any other national or international organization - but about what defines male and female bodies in sport.
> 
> This isn't about testosterone either. Everything I say about organ size, frame and just the basic physical differences between biologically male and female bodies is ignored as if none of that exists. However, I realize the majority sees no difference or, if they do, it's assumed cis women need to keep quiet and not be transphobic. It shouldn't matter if we can compete with bodies so different from ours, it's just women's sports, right? If the records fall to trans girls, it's still girls holding the records so what does it matter? It matters to me, even though I'm told it shouldn't, and I guess that makes me a bad person but it's hard to grapple with after years of women fighting for the opportunity to have separate leagues where those with biologically female bodies could compete on a level field. It feels unfair, but not allowing trans women to compete is unfair to them.


You obviously didnt read the part where I said they need to set a T limit or standard and then use USADA to enforce it.

You're absolutely 100% wrong if you think USADA is anything but the strictest testing available.......they have MORE testing and STRICTER limits then anyone else. 

The amount if dirty tests doubles or tripled the year UFC adopted them after using WADA for years. 

USADA also has randomized testing at all hours of the day or night as well as people needing to be report their whereabouts 24/7 so they can randomly show up at your house to test you at 3am.

I've worked with numerous athletes under USADA scrutiny there is nothing like it. They detect nanograms worth of dirty supplements and can track T levels extraordinarily well.

Like I said under USADA the practice of TRT abuse has been completely eliminated yiu can't get away with it, they test you so much and monitor minute changes you can't get away with anything. The second THEY SET A T STANDARD FOR WOMAN AND HIRE USADA .......it will be a huge step in the right direction like I said already lol.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Srs= Sexual reassignment surgery I'm pretty sure anyway.


My point was no-one important calls it that anymore. Its Gender Confirmation Surgery.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chadwixx said:


> I dont like the usada or wada. They give out TUE's to popular american athlete's (we saw med records with fancy bears hack in 2016)
> 
> They also targeted euro athlete's with their ban on melodonium (sp), it was available over the counter since like 1971, yet becomes a ped during an olympic year.
> 
> They are either corrupt or incompetent


Nah they're an independent org and are the best testing.


----------

